# Bought an Ipad2, need some help with Wi-Fi



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Ipad says connected to wi-fi but cannot get on Internet. What now?
I've tried resetting the router, twice.
I've done a hard reset on the Ipad.
I've turned off wi-fi then turned it back on.
I've adjusted the brightness of the screen (don't ask, it was a suggestion and I took it).


It's showing that I am connected to my home network--along with two laptops and my husband's Ipod touch. However, it's not letting me use Internet. I was able to yesterday. What do I do now?

Also, if it helps, the IP address it's giving me on the wi-fi page starts with 169.XXX....

Any help or suggestions


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

Does your router block based on Mac address? Or is your router only allowing limited number of connections? Those are two other things to check.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Router box allows for multiple connections, I believe. I've never had problems with too many devices before. 

Blocking Mac address, I have no idea. How do I check that?


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if this will help or not, but my son's (non-Mac) laptop had this exact problem this morning.  It showed that it was connected to our home network, but he couldn't get on the Internet.  All our other devices -- Macs, iPads, Dell, etc. -- were fine.

I had no idea how to fix it, so out of desperation I (re)typed in the password for our network (even though it showed that the laptop was connected, and it looked like there was already a password there) -- and it worked!

If you're out of options, you might give this a try.  Hope it works for you!


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks kindlemama, I tried that, too.

On my router's details summary it's giving me a Mac IP address and I think if I could chrange the 169.xxx... that's in listed in the Ipad now I'd be fine. However, I have no idea who to do that. LOL


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry that didn't work for you. : (

I just Googled "how to change ip address ipad" and the first link that came up was for Apple. Take a look at: support.apple.com/kb/ts3304


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've occasionally had the same problem with my laptop pc.  I think it was because Time Warner wasn't connecting properly, but my wi-fi network was fine.  My laptop says I have a good wireless connection even if I can't browse the internet.


----------

